# bringing a doe back into milk



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

him
i have a 50% nubian 50% boer doe that is almost dry, if i milk her twice a day will she come back into milk with a full udder?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

by doing that you may bring her production up a little bit but probably not a whole lot.

You will also want to up her feed as well.

It is worth a try. IT also depends on how long she has been drying up


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay, i may as well try, she still has some milk.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

tdelete


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom had a Boer/Nubian cross given to her with a doeling that was still nursing(she was born in January)....her udder is full on one side the other just hangs there...she is finally drying up but I hope your doe has an udder more like a Nubians should be because this doe's is just atrocious, disfigured by "dead" teats that protrude on the rear and front of the functioning teats...just awful. We chose to dry her off because of the poor structure of th attachments and she will not ever be bred again...theres too much trauma that can happen to a girl that drags an empty udder on the gound.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

naw, her udder looks like a nubian, its actually really nice. she's a nubian body type with boer coloring.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

naw, her udder looks like a nubian, its actually really nice. she's a nubian body type with boer coloring.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats awesome that she has a normal udder, better for you and her....hows the milking going?


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

3 times a day will work better until you get her production back up to a decent amount. It can be done. My favorite doe in the whole world actually earned her milking leg after she was almost completely dried off then milked 3X daily for a couple weeks. Lots of good quality grain on the stand and a free choice hay, fresh water all the time, etc....and you should get your milk back if she isn't completely dry yet.

Good luck!
Kristen


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, twice a day, but three sounds better, she is about the same each time, not much milk, but i'm getting a 'little' more each time


----------

